# Drambuie Cure???



## cliff43j (Jan 15, 2017)

We haven't started smoking our meats yet, but I have a burning question. 

Our family tradition is to pour an ounce of Drambuie over our Christmas cake a month before December 25, cover it and put it away for Christmas day.  The flavor cannot be beat!  It's a bonus of being of Scottish descent and enjoying a wee dram of Drambuie from time to time ;-)

I have a hankering to try a "Drambuie" cure of some sort and wonder if anyone here has done this already???

Just Smokin' Along,

Cliff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

I haven't added it to anything cured, but I have used it in marinades for beef, chicken and pork. You could use it when making jerky, and probably could add it to certain types of sausage if you wanted too.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I haven't added it to anything cured, but I have used it in marinades for beef, chicken and pork. You could use it when making jerky, and probably could add it to certain types of sausage if you wanted too.



Oh how ye have inspired me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

Would like to see what you come up with.

Al


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 16, 2017)

Al, me too ;-)  I'm chomping at the bit.

One thing that I have learned about Drambuie is that there are some "me too" products out there that try to imitate Drambuie.  I've tried them all on my Christmas cakes and none have matched the real thing, Drambuie.


----------

